# Retail Manager 2nd interview Makeup demo plus 2nd interview Business Plan?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help! :(



## tab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Retail Manager 2nd interview Makeup demo plus 2nd interview Business Plan?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help! *

Hi Guys... i need some help somebody anybody..............

  	I applied for Full time assistants job with Mac cosmetics... i have worked for mac before and then left the company.. as i was workin part tym n then wanted to return 2 study.. anyway after 3 years im back... i initially applied for assistants job... but at interview was asked if i cud b considered for retail manager.... i passed the 1st interview and have been invited in for a makeup demo and then a 2nd interview....... they have requested a business plan any1 help?


----------



## mslynnshops (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey i am in the same boat right now. Was wondering what you ended up writing?


----------

